# Mac hotmail downloading duplicate emails.



## Jgt73 (Jul 4, 2011)

I am using an apple mac and the default mac mail program has been setup with my hotmail account.

When I move my computer from wifi network to another wifi network I find mail is redownloading all messages even ones I have deleted.

How do I stop this?

I have the same problem on an iPhone.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you have them set up as IMAP or POP?


----------



## Jgt73 (Jul 4, 2011)

It is set up as pop. Can hotmail use imap?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It should be able too. are the messages still online via a web browser?


----------



## Jgt73 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes if I go to mail.live.com I can access my emails.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Then there is something wrong with how the two systems are talking. Have you looked into the account settings in Mail?


----------



## Jgt73 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes they all appear to be correct what should they be set to?


----------



## Jgt73 (Jul 4, 2011)

What should the settings be for hotmail as well?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Try this link.


----------

